# Ma si sa, chi vive sperando...



## choubibrune

Bonjour / Buongiorno,
Je dois traduire un article de presse d'italien à français, et la dernière phrase me pose problème :

"Ma si sa, chi vive sperando..."

Je crois que c'est un aphorisme mais je n'y comprends absolument rien !
Merci d'avance, si vous pouvez m'aider je crois que vous sauvez une vie !


----------



## Paquita

Tu as pensé à mettre l'expression dans un moteur de recherche ?
clic

Pour la traduction... à toi de voir...


----------



## Valpolicello

Bienvenu/e choubibrune

L'expression complete est "chi vive sperando di morir non si puo' dire" autrement "la speranza é l'ultima a morire"
Je crois que en français ça donne "l'espoir est le dernier à mourir".


----------



## Corsicum

J’apprend, je comprend peut être à tord :
_Chacun sait qu’on ne peut vivre avec l’espoir(permanent) de mourir._ Je fais peut être une erreur ?


----------



## Valpolicello

Ta phrase est belle même si un peu glauque.
Moi je dirais plustot que _on vive que avec un espoir _(... un but? une mission? un rêve?) Autrement dit _si on perd tout espoirs on peut mourir_...


----------



## Corsicum

D'accord, on pourrait donc dire : *Chacun sait qu’on ne peut vivre qu'avec l’espoir de mourir.*


----------



## Valpolicello

Pourquoi "...de mourir" ? Franchement, moi je ne vive pas avec cet espoir, au moins que c'est "...avec l'espoir de mourir _le plus vieux possible !" _ 
Je crois que cette expression doit être sur le net avec toute la philosophie que demande l'exercice...
A bien tôt, sur d'autre posts !


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, oui, d'accord, j'ai fait une erreur...."non si puo' dire", je n'avais pas lu le "dire", j'ai voulu essayer sans regarder des traductions, pour apprendre !


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonsoir à tous 

"Chi vive sperando muore cantando", selon mon avis, signifie qu'il est mieux de vivre avec l'espoir que le future soit toujours meilleur ... l'espoir, la force qui nous permet de continuer et mieux vivre malgré toutes les déceptions et ainsi on arrive au moment de mourir toujours ... chantant


----------



## matoupaschat

Poi, ci sono anche versioni meno ottimiste "Chi vive sperando muore deluso", senza parlare di quelle triviali...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Matou, vero ... e quelle triviali le lasciamo a qualcun altro


----------



## Valpolicello

A me piacerebbe conoscerne un paio di triviali...


----------



## matoupaschat

Valpolicello said:


> A me piacerebbe conoscerne un paio di triviali...


Cf. link del post di Paquit&. Non ho cercato oltre.


----------



## Valpolicello

Ah ah ah ! ! ! 
Je faillit tomber de mon fateuil, sous le regards à forme de "?" de mon responsable !!!
W la trivialità !


----------

